# Need top class solicitor (Dublin) dealing with wills and probate



## wjc (22 Aug 2006)

Hi
Wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a top class solicitor in Dublin dealing with wills,probate etc. 

They cannot work for Fry's, Cox's or Goodbody's as these firms are representing other parties involved with this very large estate.

Perhaps you could email me instead of posting.


----------



## fe1r (23 Aug 2006)

*Re: Need top class solicitor dealing with wills and probate*

richard grogan at pc moores is worth looking up


----------



## danaforever (23 Aug 2006)

*Re: Need top class solicitor dealing with wills and probate*

Whitney Moore & Keller in Dublin 2.
Henry Tighe, and if he can't do it, he will recommend a colleague.
Top notch excellent reputable company.


----------



## mf1 (23 Aug 2006)

*Re: Need top class solicitor dealing with wills and probate*

It will need to be a very large estate with all of the heavy guns out in force. 
This is gonna cost mega bucks - suggest parties try to resolve issues as quickly as possible.  

mf


----------



## Bazoo (3 Sep 2006)

*Re: Need top class solicitor dealing with wills and probate*

Anne Stephenson specialises in tax and probate and is the consummate professional. Well used to dealing with the type of stuff you are talking about. She is really excellent and takes no prisoners! Don't have her details to hand but she's really worth looking up to see if she'd take on your case. Maybe check out the Law Directory. She's based in Dublin.


----------



## insider2 (4 Sep 2006)

*Re: Need top class solicitor dealing with wills and probate*

richard liddy-beauchamps


----------



## Hi52 (6 Sep 2006)

*Re: Need top class solicitor dealing with wills and probate*

would echo Bazoo's advice. Anne Stephenson. Lectures in the Law Society on Probate and Taxation, had her as my tutor in there and found her approachable and very knowledgeable on all aspects of Probate/taxation.


----------



## anseo (6 Sep 2006)

Check out[broken link removed]

I don't see any of the people that have been recommened there however.


----------



## ubiquitous (6 Sep 2006)

anseo said:


> Check out[broken link removed]
> 
> I don't see any of the people that have been recommened there however.



In fairness with comments like "How can a man who cheated on his wife be trusted as a lawyer" all over this site, it is hardly a reliable source for recommendations?


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Sep 2006)

I'm amazed the site is still open, after reading some of the comments in their _[broken link removed]_...


----------

